# Charolais / Angus calf 3 months old wont eat grain wont drink milk



## anomily88 (Jul 26, 2020)

He is a bull calf will nibble grains wont eat hay runs from a bottle wont drink it from bucket either but eats grass alot is this ok


----------



## anomily88 (Jul 26, 2020)

Thanks for the help I got it figured out


----------



## PkFarmer (Jul 16, 2020)

anomily88 said:


> Thanks for the help I got it figured out


What you figured?


----------



## anomily88 (Jul 26, 2020)

PkFarmer said:


> What you figured?


I made a small squeeze and kinda forced fed him to take it and then after 3 days of shoving it in his face he took it


----------



## nwcattleco (Oct 19, 2020)

anomily88 said:


> I made a small squeeze and kinda forced fed him to take it and then after 3 days of shoving it in his face he took it


Lol, yep whatever works


----------

